# New one to me



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't seen a bark like this before. Is it a variety of Birch? These were along a road today and I drove by them twice before I pulled over, threw them in my trunk and drove away. There's 2 more pieces out there and if it's worth it, I might get them Thursday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 11, 2014)

Maybe Sycamore ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 12, 2014)

It is Sycamore... or at least that is my vote. Cutting it open and cleaning up a surface will confirm it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 12, 2014)

Bark says sycamore


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Mar 12, 2014)

Cool! This is my first Sycamore. I swiped the other piece I could carry today. I'm so excited I'm going to make thin bowls this weekend and let it warp all over the place and see how it looks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Mar 23, 2014)

phinds said:


> Bark says sycamore



Agree with the bark saying sycamore.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 23, 2014)

Bowlguy_in_PA said:


> Cool! This is my first Sycamore. I swiped the other piece I could carry today. I'm so excited *I'm going to make thin bowls this weekend and let it warp all over the place and see how it looks*.




That has to be the weirdest thing I've heard this week(oh wait, it's Sunday....is that the bringing or the end?)!
Will be waiting here for daily photo's off the 'warping all over the place'.....time-lapse video would be awesome!!!



Scott (now go turn it!!) B

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, it didn't warp all over the place. Just went a little oval. Big bummer. ha ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

